# Bibliolept: 10.000 and counting! And counting... and counting...



## Trisia

Tee-hee, finally we're allowed a congratulatory thread for one of the most prolific fastest (and most furious) forum members, with the peculiar username that so many people have had trouble spelling. Me first!


I used to think the secret behind your apparent proficiency in so many areas was that you were a whole lotta people, posting under the same name. Now I have a new theory -- *this* is probably how you learnt the alphabet, at the age of... three? ...months? 


I think I've stated this numerous times already, but I'll say it again: you're a true fount of knowledge, and I'm very glad you're part of the forum, ready to share that beautiful mind of yours. I've learnt a great deal from you, and I'm certainly not the only one.

You're not only [annoyingly] clever and well-versed, but also kind, mannered and a great friend. So it gives me great pleasure to be able to congratulate you on your postiversary, marking 10.000 bibliopet posts -- yeah, so you're a bit fast. Such a good thing they (or at least some of them ) are actually worth reading. 

_ Hope to see you around for ten thousand more -- and I'm pretty sure it's only a matter of weeks..._

Your #1 fan,
Trisia


----------



## Broccolicious

Oh yes yes YES - hurray and congratulations! I'm in awe of your commitment to finding the right answer every time, and your patience with those of us who can't quite keep up - thank you!

Here's to you and your next 10,000 (although we know it's really the bear doing all the work..!)

Broc


----------



## Vanda

> with the peculiar username that so many people have had trouble spelling.


Well said, Trisia.  I just simplify it and read biblioteca in Portuguese! That is it.
Amen to what people said above. 

I enjoy reading your helpful and precious posts. ​


----------



## Loob

Huffing and puffing as she pushes open the door to this forum - I come here so seldom I couldn't find the handle at first.  (The bifocals and zimmer frame didn't help, either.)

Many congratulations, young sir! 10,000: that's amazing!  Mind you, it'll probably be 11,000 by the time I've finished typing this <wher's that full stip key?> 

PS.  The bear is lovely - so much cuter than the fishy gentleman you briefly sported on April Fool's Day


----------



## AngelEyes

Mr. D,

You are truly one of the most intelligent aliens members on this Forum. You have the kind of mind I really like in a guy. (Inquisitive, probing, creative, _and let's not forget_ _this one_ _because it's my favorite:_ *slightly bent.*) 

Add to that your unique sense of humor and it all overshadows your true contribution here: 

*You're always helpful and informative.*​ 
May you stick around our planet for 10,000 more posts!​ 
*Congratulations, bibliolept!*​ 
*AngelEyes*​


----------



## bibliolept

Broccolicious: You caught me. That's why the bear is up there now: it's time to give credit where credit is due. (Plus, he threatened to maul me.) Have I told you that you have a really stupendous user name?

Vanda: Obrigados! (Me and the bear.) We're all bibliotecas, which is what makes hanging out here so much of a bibliorgiastic thrill.

Loob: The frame and bifocals don't fool me! But don't trust the bear. You have to watch the cute ones! (Which is why both the bear and I are keeping an eye on you.) Thank you for your very generous friendship.

AngelEyes: Thank you. I've had a lot of fun chatting with you. Your comments are enough to make me want to invite a few million of my people to come over. It's a really nice planet forum you guys have here. And I admire and appreciate your own "lateral thinking."

And...

Trisia: Words fail me. How'd you know that I'm so partial to the Mandelbrot set? You have taught me much more than you know. And I'll always be YOUR biggest fan, come ray or come shine.


----------



## Topsie

Félicitations ! C'est très impressionnant !
(I'm not very good at posting pictures, otherwise I'd send you a large pot of "hunny"...!)


----------



## JamesM

Three cheers for bibliolept! (whose user name has always sounded to me like someone who falls asleep while reading.  Maybe that's a bias based on personal experience.  )

Thank you for all your contributions to the English Only forum, and I hope for many happy multiplications of the 10,000 mark. 

Sincerely, 

James


----------



## cuchuflete

Warm thanks for the Naragooni lessons, and all the good contributions in English.


----------



## ewie

*a brillaint peom by ewie, age 9¾**​ 
*I raise my hat, a glass, the roof ~ in praise of Mr.Biblio:*
*though pedantic as a pint of eels, his posts are rarely quibbly-o!*
*and though prone to a little drink or two, they seldom read as scribbly-o!*
*Oh dear, nothing else seems to rhyme with 'Biblio'.*​

*_This and a whole host of other 'delightful' bollocks by ewie age 9¾ are now available to buy in _ewie's big fat boko of brillaint peoms_ (OUP, 1974¼, remd.) direct from the authro, who would like to congratulate Biblepeto very sincerely on this big occlasion ... and remind him that _he _*is* allowed to log off and go to bed from time to time. _


----------



## bibliolept

Topsie: Thanks for the thought. And be assured that once I actually start picking up more French I'll start hitting you fellas at the French forums for some extensive assistance.

JamesM: I forget why I shortened it from "biblioleptic" to "bibliolept." I'll try to keep my next few posts less soporific: No promises.

Dear cuchu: That means a lot. Thanks for being patient with some of my digressions and transgressions.

(Now, how do I shoo the mods away so that the "cool kids" don't see me fraternizing with them? Just a joke: I really admire you fine folks.)

And here comes the class cut-up. Howdy, ewester. Never had a pint of eels, I'm afraid. I've had a few drinks that had worms in them, though. I am quite honored--now, is that an AE "quite" or a BE "quite"?--to be the subject of your vrilliant versifications. (And the bibliopeto is a doubly brilliant invention.) Thanks for the laughs. And for the subtle reminder.


----------



## Moon Palace

Well... I am glad I am not the last to enter this thread, because if all posters keep trying to find more original ways of thanking the extraordinarily helpful bibliolept, I wish good luck to the unlucky ultimate poster. 

On this occasion of your 10,000 postiversary I will confess that given the extent of your knowledge and what "bibliolept" evokes in French (it starts like the French word for 'library'), this is what I thought would be your avatar before you opted for a bear.  Now I am glad you chose Teddy, he is way nicer. 

Ten thousand thanks for all the times when you rescued me with accurate knowledge and extreme patience.


----------



## blue_jewel

Though I feel that I don't belong here (as I'm a newbie who still have a looong way to go to reach a thousand posts) I still want to say: 


*CONGRATULATIONS*​ 

*to*​ 
*Bibliolept*
which i often misread as Bibliopet  ​ 

Thanks for the reminders you send everytime I get carried away with my posts in certain topics at EO  Indeed someone like you deserves more than just like these  More sensible posts!!   C-H-E-E-R-S!! 


ciao!


----------



## bibliolept

Hi, Moon Palace.

That first picture is a remarkable likeness, actually. Except for the fact that that bookworm actually has its head raised from out of its books.

Thank you for your kind comments. You're very welcome. I'm very happy to do it. And to keep doing it.


----------



## bibliolept

Thank you, blue_jewel. Glad to have such a valuable gem here.

Do stick around, OK? This place really grows on you.


----------



## Revontuli

Hi Bibliolept,

These 10.000 posts show your great contribution to WRF and I wish many other 10.000 posts for you.

And,being a bit selfish,for myself too! Though there's still so long time for that

Congratulations!!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Gongratulations Bibliolept!

10k already! Wow! We haven't met by chance too much, but for what I've seen so far, you really deserve a great reward, so:

Cheers! 

Erasmo.


----------



## bibliolept

Revontuli: Thanks. I hope to be one of the first to congratulate you when you hit 10,000.

ERASMO: Thanks; it's high praise coming from you.
Thank you very much for the nightcap. Two or three of those and I'll be ready to celebrate this postiversary properly. (Great sig, by the way.)


----------



## Priss

Mi querido Bibliolept 
Eres una verdadera lumbrera en el foro, y lo digo en serio. Se aprende tanto de ti...como bien lo dijeron ya, pese a ser sumamente inteligente y rápido, tienes una calidez de persona muy preciosa. Estoy feliz de haberte conocido...y espero seguir haciendolo, mi buen amigo. 
Seguiremos "encontrando grietas en la pared" de nuestra imaginación... 
Un placer conocerte, y felicidades en tus 10.000 posts!


----------



## lablady

_Only_ 10,000? Is that _all_? You're such a familiar face nick on the forums that I thought you'd be up to at least million posts by now. 

Thanks for 10,000+ entertaining and informative posts, and I promise to start the million postiversary thread... probably some time next week.

I agree with Ewie on this one... it *is* OK to get some sleep once in a while.

And for some reason I always seem to see the name as Biblioklept. Steal any good books lately?


----------



## bibliolept

Priss: Gracias, gracias. Eres una de las foreras favoritas de mucha gente, algo que no sorprende a nadie que te conoce, que conoce tu personalidad, tan cálida y cariñosa. Es un placer ayudarte, te lo aseguro.

Lablady: I had to slow my posting down, I can't afford to replace keyboards too often.
Thank you. Perhaps I'll drop by and we can take a ride in that hot red convertible: You can be the designated driver.


----------



## nichec

Oh la la la la, what is this, celebration without me? 

Biblio, my PM was still the first, right? 

I don't even know where to start, my darling Martian, your posts have taught me so much, and your PMs mean even more to me.

Well, Let me just say something on this special occasion, ladies and gentlemen, our brilliant Biblio thought I was a man in the beginning, and wrote this much in his post, even though I stated clearly that I am a female in my profile.  

What does that mean, Biblio? I don't look "womanly" enough for you or what? Huh? You'd better explain well this time  

Oh, you thought that I didn't notice it? Nothing escapes these black panda eyes, not only you Martians have super power you know 

I missed you when I wasn't around, old chap, and I hope your little green light never fades, so many of us need your vast knowledge and kindness


----------



## bibliolept

Nichec, I certainly missed you! I wouldn't dream of having a postiversary celebration without you. I may or may not be an extraterrestrial, but I'm not crazy!

Finally, one person who seems to remember at least one or two of my many mistakes!

On the other hand, I blame the gender-dysmorphia-by-proxy on my limited knowledge of human physiology. It's understandable, seeing as it's only old episodes of _Leave it to Beaver_ that are just now reaching my "old neighborhood." Wait till we start getting old episodes of Happy Days!


----------



## mimi2

Dear bibliolept.
Congratulations on your ten - thousand precious posts. 
Like a library, you brought books to everyone. If good books bring us knowledge, you help open our minds. 
Thank you for your being here every day. With your knowledge, kindness and patience , you deserve a honoured title “ a good teacher”. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## nichec

Wait until you guys have some De Niro movies there, and then you will understand what I am going to say (and do) now.

My panda and I (both) make a 180-degree turn and point our fingers at you (first pointing them to our eyes) in the De Niro style "I AM WATCHING YOU!" 




Oh, that was fun


----------



## Trisia

A picture is worth a thousand words 

(though this is *Word*Reference, after all)


----------



## nichec

Trisia said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words
> 
> (though this is *Word*Reference, after all)


 
Where were you when I needed you? 

It took me forever to think of a way to describe that funny move, bollocks!

Ooops, excuse my language


----------



## bibliolept

Thanks for the warning, Nichec. That is a sobering look indeed.

mimi2: Thank you. I've enjoyed answering your questions, and I admire your continued dedication to learning.


----------



## ewie

bibliolept said:


> Finally, one person who seems to remember at least one or two of my many mistakes!


 
_Ahem! Hello-o-o_



nichec said:


> bollocks!
> 
> Ooops, excuse my language


Certainly not, Nichec ~ absolutely inexcusable. Please leave the forum immediately ... and take Bobblipet with you: it looks like _force_ will be the only way to get him _out_.
Seriously though, Bibbles, your sheer dedication is hugely admirable: little wonder you've got _so many_ forumistas at your feet ... 
♥♪♪♪♥ _[go on, have a few more smileys: it _is_ your birthday (sort-of)]_


----------



## alacant

Congratulations, Bibliolept,

Although we don't often meet it is always a pleasure when we do, your knowledge is awesome.

Thank you, alacant


----------



## dn88

*Dear Bibliolept, Congratulations!!!*​ 
 I would have missed that thread but, fortunately, my drop-dead gorgeous, womanly nichec told me about its existence  

I wish I had so many posts, but now I am still far behind you and I guess you will reach 20,000 by the time I reach 2,000 

You are such a wealth of knowledge, thank you for sharing it with us, please keep up the great work ​


----------



## kenny4528

I wish your intelligence will enlighten us from here to eternity. Congratulations


----------



## bibliolept

Alacant: Thank you, and I'm sure we'll run into each other more often. I ain't going' anywhere, and I hope neither are you.

dn88: Thanks for that resounding, if not deafening, message. Haven't seen you around lately, but I'm glad that you dropped by. (Just as I'm glad to see that neither your homepage nor nichec's has changed.) I'm very happy to share what I know! For once, all the reading I have done is actually helping me reach other people.

kenny4528: I can't promise eternity. But I'll do my best. Your fascinating and novel questions, along with your dedication to learning, will motivate me to do so, certainly. (Hey, what happened to "indefectible"... Just kidding.)

ewie: Thank you oodles for correcting my "occasional" mistakes. And thanks for applying your creativity with such gusto when you contribute to the forum. 
Forumistas? Sounds a bit fascistic... And both you and I prefer a bit of chaos or disorder: Fosters creativity of course. I'm glad you're here doing your part in keeping this place jumping and sizzling.


----------



## Fernita

*Dear Bibliolept, I'm so sorry to be a bit late for your party! Anyway, I just want to let you know once again that it's always a pleasure to read your posts!*
*Thanks for sharing your knowledge and for being so patient and kind to all of us.*

*A huuuuuuge hug from Buenos Aires (almost un país tropical),*
*Fernita.*

*I've invited these guys to celebrate comme il faut!*

*here*


----------



## bibliolept

Dear Fernita, thanks for your message--I'm honored, I assure you--and for the jumpin' music. Now that's my kind of shindig. Laissez les bons temps rouler!

(And I admit to feeling a little guilty, like ewie, for not spending more time on the English-Spanish forum, but I'm not as young as I used to be and the pace of that forum is staggering.)

Thanks for the hug too! One can never have too many hugs from friends.

And I'm also honored to help all the wonderful people that make WR such a rewarding place to haunt.

I've thought about what story I could link here, as a sign of my appreciation. Here it is: "Aficionado," by David Brin. It's a story about teaching and worthwhile causes.

And if you want to read more, Brin's story "Temptation" tells of something that happens many, many years after "Aficionado."

Here we go again...


----------



## loladamore

You are truly amazing, sir. You know so many big words, I bet you know about 10,000 I wouldn't understand.
I am speechless (about time). 


*10,000 congrats!*

and here's a book for (about?) you.​


----------



## bibliolept

Thanks for the congrats, loladamore. And thanks for the link; I've heard of the book: It seems the author and I identified _bibliolepsy_ independently, though the two diseases seem to have completely different symptomatologies or pathologies.

Nonetheless, consider both my idiolect and idiosyncrasies are at your service.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Congratulations Bibliolept!

I won't write three hundred words to mark the occasion, but just say that I very much enjoy and value your posts. Keep them coming; we need your input vitally. If you could also see your way to putting up that April Fools' Day Avatar again from time to time, that would be nice.  Better than the teddy-bear, in my view.

Best wishes and many thanks,

Thomas


----------



## bibliolept

Thomas: I won't pretend that I'm not (deeply) disturbed by your request, but anything you say, whether in a few words or in a few more than that, is worth listening to.
And thank you. I know you mean precisely what you write and write precisely what you mean--and that you invariably use precisely the right amount of words.


----------



## turi

Hi bibliotept.

Afraid we have not crossed very often, however, 10.000 odd posts are a considerable and commendable amount of dedication. Carrry on with the good work!!

Saludos, Juan


----------



## bibliolept

Gracias, Juan. I plan to continue.


----------



## Thomas1

Congratulations, Bibliolept and thank you for your inestimable input from which we can benefit. It's always a pleasure to read your posts. 

Thomas


----------



## bibliolept

Thanks, Thomas1. I have a lot of fun here. And I'm always glad to see your posts and questions.


----------



## romarsan

CONGRATULATIONS  BIBLIOLEPT 



A HUG

RO ​


----------



## bibliolept

Gracias, RO.

Me gusta mucho tu sig " Hay una forma de escuchar que supera a cualquier elogio." Completamente cierto. Y más valioso que cualquier elogio o consejo.


----------



## cfu507

Mazal Tov Bibliolept!

Thank you very much for all the times you helped me. If you really came from another planet (as people say) tell your friends to come too. You are a wonderful guy.

CFU


----------



## GamblingCamel

Have I already congratulated you ???
I can not remember, and it'd take me too long to scroll to the end of this thread. 10,000 bottles of beer on the wall, 10,000 bottles of beer, you take one down, pass it around, 9,999 bottles of beer on the wall. 9.999 bottles of beer on the wall, 9,999 bottles of beer, you take one down, pass it around, 9,998 bottles of beer on the wall, 9,998 bottles of beer on the wall, 9,998 bottles of beer, you take one down, pass it around, 9,997 bottles of beer on the wall, 9,997 bottles of beer on the wall, 9,997 bottles of beer, you take one down, you take one down, you take one down, pass it around, 9,996 bottles of beer on the wall, 9,996 bottles of beer on the wall, 9,996 bottles of beer on the wall, 9,996 bottles of beer on the wall, 9,996 bottles of beer on the wall, 9,996 bottles of beer on the wall, you take one down, pass it around, 9,995 bottles of beer on the wall, 9,995 bottles of beer on the wall, 9,995 bottles of beer, you take one down, pass it around, 9,999.4 bottles of beer on the wall
Okay, I've reached my limit. Anyway, they've cut me off. Cheers, Biblio !!


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Muchas felicidades Bibliolept.*
*Gracias por tu ayuda, siempre acertada.*
*Saludos*
*Silvia*


----------



## bibliolept

cfu507: Thank you. And thank you for the invitation. But the teddy bear scares them. 

GamblingCamel: Thanks. Always nice to hear from you, so don't worry about duplicates. You're a credit to camels and dromedaries, as far as I'm concerned. Cheers and good luck! (I'm intrigued by the image you linked. Beverly Cleary?)

Silvia: Muchas gracias. No siempre acertado, pero siempre feliz de ayudar cuando puedo.


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas felicidades Bibliolept! 

Llego un poco tarde pero no puedo dejar pasar la oportunidad de felicitarte, siempre es un placer leer tus sugerencias . 

¡Saludos!


----------



## bibliolept

Tampi, gracias, gracias. ¿Cómo puedo hacer otra cosa excepto participar cuando tus preguntas y tus respuestas son tan interesantes?


Abrazos para ti y para tus tres compinches.


----------



## Mirlo

Okay, I'm late, okay we do not crossed each other that often, but still I wanted to say:
CONGRATULA*TIO*NS.
You are a great asset to this forum.

Saludos,
Mirlo​


----------



## bibliolept

Mirlo, thank you very much. We may not cross paths too often, but we'll just try not to cross each other or to be cross when we do.

Saludos,
bibliolept


----------



## argentina84

I hope I did not miss out on all the fun at the celebration here! (I am really busy at college!) 

*Congrats Bibliolept*! And for a lot 10.000 more! 

Argentina84


----------



## ewie

You just managed to get here before Bibbles hits _*11,000*, _Argentiña


----------



## bibliolept

Thanks, argentina84. Much appreciated. Keep working hard, okay? (Hmm... now that I think about it, 84 was a very good year!)

ewie, now, now, don't chide the niña for being devoted to her books. I certainly understand that instinct. (Interesting mod title, by the way. I assure you that I am beholding you.)


----------



## Trisia

ewie said:


> You just managed to get here before Bibbles hits _*11,000*, _Argentiña



I think that's really why we're restricted to one thread every 5.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000 posts.


----------



## bibliolept

11,000... now! Haha. Couldn't help it.

Thanks. Thanks. I really appreciate all you generous comments. (Perhaps I need to change it to every 10,000 posts?)


----------



## Cristina Moreno

* CONGRATULATIONS BIBLIOLEPT! 
*​ *
Nothing left to say I'm afraid... just a big thanks and again, congratulations on this impressive number of posts 
*


----------



## bibliolept

*Thanks, Cristina Moreno.

Nice to see you around.*


----------



## Topsie

Even bigger congrats than last time!
Here's your reward: http://images.jupiterimages.com/common/detail/62/19/23041962.jpg
P.S. Can't Teddies be Mods?


----------



## SDLX Master

Fair enough to gratz you on the 10k milestone Bib~. Great job!


----------



## bibliolept

Topsie, thanks for the sweet surprise. Teddies are too wild to be mods, though. We only look cuddly and friendly.

SDLX Master: Thanks. Take it easy.


----------



## Eugin

All I can say (or do) is this and this. 

Sometimes, pictures can say more than a hundred words, right??

Congratulations, honestly and many of these as well for your presence here.


----------



## bibliolept

Images can be quite expressive, undoubtedly. But I, like many here, don't discount the power of even a few words.

Thank you for both, Eugin.


----------

